# Présence réelle et programmée de l enfant



## coco14 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes 
Je suis nouvelle sur ce site et j aimerai si possible avoir un petit renseignement lors de la mensu le PE a programmé 65 heures mensuelles je sais qu elles me sont dues même si l enfant ne vient pas. Mais elle veut ajouter des heures chaque mois afin d ajuster les heures non effectuées pour être a niveau a la fin de l année  jusqu'à  20 heures de plus  sachant que les heures non effectuées sont dues a des modifications de ses plannings après 3 mois de signature de contrat. Elle ne veut pas modifier le contrat pour le moment.
Si une personne peut m éclairer ...
merci beaucoup belle journée à vous


----------



## zabeth 1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
C'est quoi cette embrouille ?et ça ne fait que 3 mois que le contrat est commencé, c'est mal parti ...
Si le PE ne veut pas modifier le contrat, ben pour moi, c'est vite vite vu : c'est NON, je ne fais pas d'heures en plus pour "ajuster", surtout jusqu'à 20h !!!! aucune obligation. 
C'est son pb, pas le vôtre, et vous avez aussi des contraintes, vous n'êtes pas à sa disposition.
Bon courage....


----------



## booboo (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
vous avez signé un contrat pour  X heures par semaine.
Vous n'avez aucune obligation d'accepter de faire des heures complémentaires.
Si la maman a besoin de plus d'heures, c'est que la demande initiale a été sous évaluée.
Donc, soit elle vous présente un avenant pour modifier les conditions du contrat ( que vous êtes libre d'accepter ou de refuser), soit elle vous demande (avec délai de prévenance) si vous êtes d'accord pour des heures en plus, mais si c'est récurrent, il faut revoir la mensualisation.


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Les forfaits au mois sont proscrit depuis de nombreuses années 

Le nombre d'heures d'accueil se calcul à la semaine 

Les heures mensualisées ne sont qu'une moyenne mensuelle des heures prévues à l'année 

Relisez bien la convention


----------



## liline17 (28 Juillet 2022)

c'est déjà un mini contrat, et visiblement, elle veut vous faire travailler au réel, c'est interdit, je serai vous, je chercherai un autre contrat


----------



## coco14 (28 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses 
c est un contrat de 2 ans mais avec un avenant du mois de décembre  je voulais juste savoir si elle avait le droit d ajouter des heures tous les mois jusqu' en décembre pour arriver au total de ses 65 heures x 12 qui ne sont pas forcement faites tous les mois merci


----------



## Tatynou1 (28 Juillet 2022)

NON elle n'a pas le droit !


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

On ne compte pas au mois 
Mais à la semaine 

Combien heures semaines sont programmées ?


----------



## coco14 (28 Juillet 2022)

25 heures semaine et ce n est pas 65 heures c est 85 heures mensuelles je me suis trompée


----------



## coco14 (28 Juillet 2022)

si un mois elle fait 100 heures au lieu de 85 heures mais le mois d avant il manquait 10 heures  par exemple et que cela se reproduit plusieurs fois c est que je voulais en venir en fait elle veut faire 100 heures jusqu' a la fin de l année pour compenser certains mois


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Oh la la çà sent le paiement au réel tout çà ! ne vous laissez pas faire surtout ... vous faites combien par semaine car 65h mensuels ne veut rien dire !!! il faut savoir ce dont elle a besoin et calculer la mensualisation au plus juste sinon vous pouvez refuser les HC !


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Juillet 2022)

C'est un contrat de 2 ans. 
Cela veut dire quoi ? Qu'il a commencé il y a deux ans ? Si c'est le cas j'espère que cette situation n'est pas récurrente depuis tout ce temps ! 
Autrement c'est un CDI et le terme en est incertain jusqu'à ce que l'une des parties décide d'y mettre fin en respectant les modalités de licenciement. 
Quels sont vos jours et horaires de travail habituels et le nombre de semaines travaillées par an prévus dans votre contrat ? Quel est le délai de prévenance prévu pour d'éventuels changements d'horaires ? Que prévoit l'avenant accepté par vous en décembre ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
.vous avez un contrat 25 h / semaine . Si il y a des semaines où vous avez moins de 25 h l enfant par exemple 20h ben les 5 h manquante ne sont pas récupérable 
Si ses besoins on changer ce PE vous présente un avenant avec les modifications qu elle veux apporter et libre a vous d accepté ou pas


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Cette PE n'a rien compris au principe de la mensualisation ! lui avez-vous bien expliqué de votre côté ? En tout cas vous êtes partis sur 25h (besoin du PE) mensualisées faites ou pas elle sont payées même si que 20h travaillées ... les 5h ne sont JAMAIS récupérables c'est là que çà coince donc vous n'avez pas à faire 30h ou 40h par semaine pour récupérer les heures perdues elle n'a rien compris et perso je travaille 25h ou moins et ne ferait surement pas d'HC qui ne seront en plus pas payées si je comprends bien son raisonnement ??? c'est bien cela ??? n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## zabeth 1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Ah je comprends mieux ce que vous voulez dire par "ajuster  les heures non effectuées" ! Si c'est cela, comme dit par les collègues, ça va pas du tout....
faut revoir l'avenant, sinon, en effet, pas d'heures complémentaires pour "compenser" ou "récupérer" les heures non faites.
Mais y a un truc que je comprends pas (ou je suis lis mal) : ça fait 3 mois que vous avez signé le contrat ou 2 ans ?


----------



## Chouchou301 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Les heures non faites une semaine ne se rattrapent pas la semaine ou le mois suivant, c'est perdu pour le PE si vous faites moins que les 25h prévues (mais payé pour vous), c'est noté dans la CCN. Et ce qui sera fait en plus de ces 25h sera payé en plus... elle vous "arnaque"...
Et ça fait 2 ans que ça dure et elle ne veut pas modifier le contrat... lisez la CCN, faites valoir vos droits !


----------



## coco14 (28 Juillet 2022)

vous avez bien compris elle veut me rajouter les heures non effectuées sur les mois restants de la date anniversaire
et cela fait deux ans que j ai cette enfant et nous avons fait un avenant en décembre car elle a changé ces horaires 
mais il y a toujours possibilité de remettre les compteurs à zéro a chaque date anniversaire il me semble ? non ? 
 c est ce qu elle me dit .....
J ai bien compris que les heures non effectuées étaient perdues pour elle


----------



## coco14 (28 Juillet 2022)

En tout cas merci pour votre aide


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Coco14 vous avez compris mais la PE non !!!


----------



## liline17 (28 Juillet 2022)

il va vous falloir étudier notre convention, car elle a bien compris que vous ne la connaissiez pas et elle vous arnaque.
Pour les contrats en année incomplète, on fait une régulation à chaque date anniversaire de contrat, pour vérifier qu'on n'a pas fait plus d'heures que prévues, si l'AM a travaillé plus d'h qu'elle n'a été payée, le PE doit lui rembourser la différence, si elle en a fait moins, c'est de l'absence pour convenance du PE et l'AM ne doit rien du tout, sinon, ce serai trop facile pour le PE d'abuser


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Juillet 2022)

Vous avez un contrat 25 h semaine vous faite 25 h semaine c est tout .  si elle veux des heures en plus ça sera des heures complémentaires 

Il y a pas de compteur à remettre à 0  .


----------



## coco14 (28 Juillet 2022)

j ai bien regarde la convention et voici ce qu' ils disent   ca ne m avance pas beaucoup 

Une régularisation prévisionnelle est réalisée chaque année à la date anniversaire du contrat du travail, en comparant les salaires mensualisés versés pendant les douze (12) derniers mois écoulés, aux salaires qui auraient dû être versés en application du contrat de travail, au titre des heures réellement effectuées. Cette régularisation est établie par un écrit, signé par les parties. Au cours de l’exécution du contrat de travail, les régularisations prévisionnelles annuelles se compensent entre elles et n’entrainent pas de règlement. À la fin du contrat de travail, les sommes restant dues au titre de la régularisation sont déclarées et font l’objet d’un règlement dans les conditions prévues à l’article 56 du socle commun de la présente convention collective.

et l article 56 c est le paiement des salaires


----------



## coco14 (28 Juillet 2022)

donc je lui dis que en plus des 25 h il faut payer 
Un grand merci à vous


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Juillet 2022)

Oui vous lui dites cela  coco14 😉


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Juillet 2022)

Si par exemple elle veux 40h dans la semaine  40-25 =15   ce qui fait 15 h en heure complémentaires

15x taux horaire


----------



## coco14 (28 Juillet 2022)

merci à toutes pour votre patience


----------



## Tatynou1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Une heure complémentaire peut même être + chère qu'une heure normale (si cela est noté au contrat évidement).
Moi c'est ce que je fais maintenant, comme ça, cela les dissuade d'en demander trop souvent si ce n'est pas réellement utile ...


----------



## kikine (29 Juillet 2022)

comment a été calculé la mensualisation?
car là y a un problème 
85h x12 = 1020h par an
1020h /25h = 40.8 semaines
comment avez vous calculé car 40.8 semaines par an ce n'est pas normal non plus.....


----------

